# Hook up "old" SS speakers to new TV



## BYoungMan143 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just moved into a new townhouse that came pre-wired with surround sound. I also just got a new TV. 

The problem I'm having is that my TV only has digital optical audio out, and the SS speakers are bare wire.

Is there a way to convert digital optical audio out to be compatible with bare wire speakers?

Also, if there is a tech term for bare wire speakers, what is it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

You need to buy a receiver to take the digital signals and convert then to speaker level signal. Time to go shopping. Stick to name brands avoiding store specific brands like the plague. There are usually plenty of used on the market sites. Just make sure it has the capabilities you need.


----------

